# user change passwd issue



## SPlissken (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi all

I have upgraded from 7.2 to 8.0 and i  have this issue when 
trying to change password


```
[splissken@SPFreeBSD ~]$ passwd splissken
Changing local password for splissken
Old Password:
New Password:
Retype New Password:
passwd: entry inconsistent
passwd: pam_chauthtok(): error in service module
```

Second issue
And even if in /etc/master.passwd for my user i have this

```
splissken:$1$*******:1001:1001::0:0:splissken:/home/splissken:/usr/local/bin/bash
```
Bash is not defaulted when connecting or opening a terminal

Thanks for any help


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2009)

SPlissken said:
			
		

> Second issue
> And even if in /etc/master.passwd for my user i have this
> splissken:$1$*******:1001:1001::0:0:splissken:/home/splissken:/usr/local/bin/bash
> Bash is not defaulted when connecting or opening a terminal


shells/bash not installed?


----------



## vivek (Oct 9, 2009)

I highly doubt that bash is issue here. Do you've multiple entries for the same user in master.passwd. Run vipw and remove all multiple entries except one.


----------



## SPlissken (Oct 9, 2009)

bash is there , i can use it
And no multiple entries in master.passwd


----------



## SPlissken (Oct 9, 2009)

Well , i did rmuser then adduser and both issues are gone
Thanks for answer


----------



## macevidal (Jun 7, 2013)

*It's all about permission*

*C*heck it out with the mount command. It must be as read only. If you are trying to update you*r* password from _the_ terminal you should remount as rw first:
`# mount -o rw -u /`

*T*hen you can use passwd to set a new password.

Regards,
Mace


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 7, 2013)

This topic is 3.5 years old *and* marked as [Solved]. No need to revive it.


----------

